# connexion impossible à un  site



## milimaliyouyoute (19 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir à tous
Mon souci est le suivant , depuis une quinzaine de jours je ne peux plus  me connecter au forum intitulé "notre forum weight watchers à nous" depuis mon IPAD, alors qu'avant je n'avais aucun  problème et que la connection à d'autres sites avec identifiant et mot  de passe se fait sans soucis. Je peux toujours me connecter depuis  l'ordi portable de mon mari . Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire et je ne  m'y connais pas trop en informatique. Si vous avez quelques idées ou une  solution à mon problème , Merci par avance.


----------

